# Hot dog buns



## passioncook

Well recently we started making our own hamburger buns.  Heavenly!  

So now I want to move on to hot dog buns.  But I can't find a pan!!  I bought our hamburger pan from King Arthur but they don't have the hot dog pan anymore.  Anyone know where to get one?  I'm not having much luck googling it.  

Or maybe I don't need a pan??  And if I don't, how do I do it?


----------



## Katie H

I make  our  hamburger buns here and use a King Arthur  pan.  Sorry to learn they don't sell the hotdog bun pan.

In that case, just  shape your dough into "long" rolls and bake on a baking sheet.  In effect, you'll have little  mini bread loaves.  Trial  and error   will determine how much  dough and how large  to make the rolls.


----------



## Andy M.

If you want the buns with a vertical cut on the top of the bun and white bread sides, fill an appropriate sized pan (maybe 6-7 inches wide and 12-15 inches long) with the dough and bake.  The make vertical cuts to separate the buns and to make the slits in each bun.

If you want the buns that are cut horizontally from the side.  Try shaping the dough into the appropriate sized pieces and lay the pieces close to each other in a larger pan and bake.

I don't think either kind of bun is baked individually in commercial bakeries.  You always have to either pull them apart or can see where they were pulled apart.


----------



## suziquzie

I've never used a pan for my dog buns....
Just stretch out a roll of dough a little bigger than a hot dog...
you may have to play with that a bit to get the size you like, but they work just fine shaping by hand.


----------



## Dave Hutchins

4 ounce size of dough will give you a nice sized dog bun. baked side by side you will have buns that look store bought, you will have to cut apart and then cut up the side


----------



## AMSeccia

Not sure if this helps or not, but it's a place to start.  Maybe they can refer you to a retailer or will sell you a pan for home use.

Lockwood Manufacturing Inc. - Baking Pans, Bun Pans, Bread Pans


----------



## Fiona

I'm really interested. By making your own buns do you mean a regular plain bread dough recipe which is then shaped, or a different recipe which gives a softer texture? If the latter, please could you shre the recipe?? Thanks. Fiona


----------



## suziquzie

I've only been doing it for about a year, so I'm still searching for the perfect mix.... 
I started doing it last summer because I really HATED taking all 3 kids to the store, 7, 3, and 1 at the time, especially just for 1 item!


----------



## letscook

passion

Do you use a regular bread dough recipe or something different.
Would love to try it also.  Your recipe please
thanks


----------



## expatgirl

Hi, Passioncook,

Here's a recipe that I have found to really be good and soft as well.  It's found in Allrecipes and if you have the chance do read some of the reviews which give lots of additional ideas or tips.  allrecipes.com/Recipe/Burger-or-hot dog-Buns/Detail.aspx  Wishing you luck!


----------



## suziquzie

expat thats the same one i've been using! best I've found yet....


----------



## KitchenScrapbook

I still remember several years ago when I found out that my Grandma had made the hot dog buns we were eating at lunch! I was having a fit that you could buy a pack of 8 at the store for 99 cents and she was making them. She said, "Oh, it's worth it. They taste so much better." And she was right!!! They were so soft and fresh. 

She does what everyone else was saying above... shape them about like a hot dog, only a little fatter, let them rise, then they're touching each other when they come out of the oven and have to be pulled apart. 

Good luck on trying hot dog buns, PC. I'm impressed with people who make yeast breads. I don't have a very good track record with it... yet.


----------



## suziquzie

This thread is making me want to make brats for dinner!!!!


----------



## expatgirl

Me too, Suziq and you can't find them here ---yeah, I found that allrecipes  bun recipe to be the best, too


----------



## SixSix210

Kitchen Contraptions has them and so does King Arthur


----------



## suziquzie

expatgirl said:


> Me too, Suziq and you can't find them here ---yeah, I found that allrecipes bun recipe to be the best, too


 
Well I'll try to pace myself and eat a second one just for you!!!!


----------



## expatgirl

You're a bratgirl, SQ!


----------



## suziquzie

is that a long a or short a??? 
hmmmm???


----------



## expatgirl

Short a!!   And I should have made that a capital "B"! 

I don't use a hot dog pan either.  I'm anal enough that I'll even use a scale to weigh my balls of dough so that the buns will be equal in size but that's TOTALLY unnecessary.  I then roll them out and bake them on a cookie sheet lined with baking paper.  So delicious.  YOu can find them out our local bakery in K. but they are no where as  tender as the homemade ones---in the states I buy the wholewheat ones


----------



## pacanis

Discounting the New England style buns from KA, different animal, I didn't see the purpose of the hot dog pan in that link. It obviously did not help keep the buns a uniform size


----------



## Fisher's Mom

*My spelling gene went out today!*



KitchenScrapbook said:


> I still remember several years ago when I found out that my Grandma had made the hot dog buns we were eating at lunch! I was having a fit that you could buy a pack of 8 at the store for 99 cents and she was making them. She said, "Oh, it's worth it. They taste so much better." And she was right!!! They were so soft and fresh.
> 
> She does what everyone else was saying above... shape them about like a hot dog, only a little fatter, let them rise, then they're touching each other when they come out of the oven and have to be pulled apart.
> 
> Good luck on trying hot dog buns, PC. I'm impressed with people who make yeast breads. I don't have a very good track record with it... yet.


Keep trying, Kay. The smell of baking yeast bread is the best smell in the world. After reading about your grandma's buns, I'm definitely going to try making hot dog buns!


----------



## passioncook

pacanis said:


> Discounting the New England style buns from KA, different animal, I didn't see the purpose of the hot dog pan in that link. It obviously did not help keep the buns a uniform size


 
Well, I wondered too.  I thought maybe they just used some different kind of recipe or technique but they didnt' look like hot dog buns to me.  They have what I would call a traditional hot dog pan on their site but it says it's unavailable.


----------



## SixSix210

pacanis said:


> Discounting the New England style buns from KA, different animal, I didn't see the purpose of the hot dog pan in that link. It obviously did not help keep the buns a uniform size



You mean that shollow little divet in the pan won't hold the dough in any shape???   I've never owned one, but my curiosity got the best of me when I saw this thread.  Hot dog buns ore on my 'to-do' list, I'd never considered that they might need a pan of any type.  I was just gonna roll the dough roughly into shape, toss it in the oen and make corrections next time.  I just HAD to see a hot dog pan.


----------



## buckytom

every time i read the title to this thread i'm reminded of my first saxophone lesson, where i learned the song "hot cross buns".

hot dog buns
hot dog buns

one a penny 
two a penny

hot dog buns.


----------



## suziquzie

isn;t that 'posed to be hot CROSS buns?


----------



## pacanis

Whenever I saw the words, hot dog pan, I just assumed it would look like a muffin or cupcake pan, deep pockets to help mold the bread into shape as it rises.
What a ripoff that thing is.  Better suited for keeping your fish sticks from touching.....


----------



## suziquzie

so your saying i shouldnt even bother clicking on the link then....
I've got buns rising now, never made them yesterday. I'm sure they will be edible without a special pan!


----------



## pacanis

Go ahead and take a look at it.
If for any reason, curiosity's sake.
But there's no reason to have your credit card handy.


----------



## suziquzie

how 'bout someone else's credit card??


----------



## pacanis

suziquzie said:


> how 'bout someone else's credit card??


 
I truly feel that this item would only end up taking space and I wouldn't buy it even with someone else's money.


----------



## suziquzie

that review makes it completely worthless then!!


----------



## suziquzie

*wanna see my buns?*

just out of the oven. Not sure where #10 went.....


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Wow Suzie, those look _amazing_! Now I really want a hotdog! Did you just use a regular white bread recipe?


----------



## SixSix210

They are beautiful, but i have to ask... is there a reason you made ten (or tried with the 1 m.i.a. one) when hot dogs come in 8's?  dang pro bakery does this too...


----------



## suziquzie

I'll tell ya what i did later my cookies are gonna burn cuz the question thread wont let me leave!!!!


----------



## pacanis

mmmm, you've got some _fine_ looking buns there suziquzie 

I'd love a step by step.... how you get uniform amounts, shape them, recipe used..... the whole ten, errr, nine yards (for the one MIA)
Please


----------



## Barb L.

Wow those looks awesome- I want to make them now !!!
Lets us know how they are.  Good job Suzi !!


----------



## expatgirl

Is that the allrecipes one, Suzieq?


----------



## Maverick2272

Don't you know you should never show your buns on the Internet?? They will be on here forever now!
But seriously they look great, I think we can spare you from the question thread just long enough to answer some questions here! LOL.


----------



## suziquzie

Alright!!
Tom & Jerry is on, I have about 20.4 minutes to explain these!!!
I made the Allrecipes one I usually make
Burger or Hot Dog Buns - Allrecipes

but i used extpat's idea of being anal and weighing out each piece so all the dough balls were the same. 4 oz each. I got 9 1/2 buns, the 1/2 ended up being my lunch. 

I rolled them out to 4 1/2 by 6 1/2 inches instead of the 4x6 in the recipe. 

I guess I better start at the beginning tho. 
I like to proof my yeast 1st, cuz ya never know. 

SO!
put the water, milk, butter, sugar and salt all on lo on the stove just til butter melts. dont go over 110-115 degrees or you'll kill the yeast. 

I use the dough hook on my KA... but I stir flour in til my 'lil arms wont anymore.... about 1 minute.. (ya I'm a wimp) I think I stirred in about 3 cups worth by hand, then hooked it, after I had the whole 4 1/2 cups in I knead it on the counter, cuz I dont trust the hook. It was still pretty sticky. I added about another 1/2 cup flour. 

Then I put it all in an oiled bowl, covered and let it grow to double its size. punched down, split into 4 oz pieces, made them into rectangels, rolled those into logs. 

Let rise again, covered, about 40  min.

I baked at 400, about 20 min? I forgot to set the timer and I had to change a diaper..... (yes I washed my hands)

I think they are a little too heavy yet, but they are the best I've found, so until I find another, these are okey dokey! 

Step by step enough?



you should hear me explain things in person....


----------



## expatgirl

Well, look at it this way, SuzieQ, if they're too light and fluffy they'd fall apart adding all the great stuff to the second brat that you have kindly slowed down to eat for me!   So they're needs to be a bit of substance to them---btw your picture was gorgeous---you may have 3 rugrats to run after but you know how to hold a camera still


----------



## expatgirl

When you get the time (hahahahahahahahaha) please send me your recipe for bagels---never heard of them over here........thanks!


----------



## suziquzie

aha!!! 
I had thier mouths stuffed with hotdog bun #10 (9 1/2?) just long enough to hold the thing!
Plus Blue's Clues was on......


----------



## Adillo303

OK - Great job really makes me want to try. My question is this, did you really use all purpose flour, or did you use bread flour?


----------



## suziquzie

I used all-purpose, I thought I still had bread flour and didn't find out I was wrong until the yeast was proofing!


----------



## Adillo303

However, you would have used bread flour if you had it. Corrrect? With that answered, would bread flour always be your choice for yeast dough, regardless of what the recipie says? If not, what would influence your choice. Sorry if I am being pushey / nosey. Jist trying to learn.


----------



## suziquzie

I would have tried the bread dough, I haven't yet for this recipe. 
For French bread, I use it. 
For my caramel rolls, I don't. Bread flour has higher gluten content (I believe) and gives bread more chewiness....
That said I dont know if I really want these hot dogs buns real chewy like french bread. 
I think I'm going to the store tomorrow to test my theory! 
I've only been bread baking in earnest about a year, I'm certainly no expert.


----------



## Adillo303

I have been baking in ernest for only 7 months or so. Prior to that, I baked some off and on. I just enjoy it. I can't beat that first slice when it's just out of the oven. I'm doing 2 loaves of rye every two weeks. Foccacia Bread for me, I have a grest recipie for that. Trying to get a loaf of 10 grain done.


----------



## AMSeccia

Hey, nice buns and great step-by-step instructions.  I appreciate your comments!


----------



## expatgirl

I've made the allrecipes recipe many times and have never used bread flour.  I agree with SuzieQ that I think it would make them too chewy.


----------



## suziquzie

I was just thinking too, that they would be good also if you threw in some dried minced onion and / or onion powder for onion buns. I LOVE onion buns for brats.


----------



## expatgirl

Sure, Suzie,  great idea and you could brush the tops with butter and sprinkle with sesame seeds, too, if you desired-


----------



## suziquzie

expat have you tried these in a bread machine at all? I was just wondering if it would work if I didn't want to play with dough sometime. 

I'm not sure if I can cut down a work bagel recipe enough to make it home sized, but I'll try... in the meantime here's a tomato basil I tried last year that worked pretty well. 

Yield: 8-12 bagels 
Ingredients: 
11/2 cups warm water (112-115 degrees F)
2 tablespoons dry yeast
3 tablespoons sugar
1 tablespoon salt
1 TB dried basil (or to taste, i use alot, plus some garlic powder)
1 small can tomato paste 
4 1/4 cups bread flour
8 cups of water, for boiling
1 egg white, lightly beaten
1 tablespoon water

1. In a small bowl, mix yeast, sugar and warm water together and let stand 3 minutes.
2. Mix 2 cups of flour with the salt in a large bowl; then add the yeast mixture. Stir until combined and slowly mix in the rest of the flour.
3. Knead dough on a floured surface for 5 minutes, adding additional flour if necessary. Dough should be fairly smooth and somewhat firm. Place dough in a greased bowl, cover and let rise until double.
4. Punch dough down. Divide and shape into 12 balls. (For larger bagels, make only 8 balls.) Allow to rest for 5 minutes.
5. Bring 2 quarts of water to boil. Make a hole in each ball of dough and pull open about 2 inches, making a bagel shape. Place the shaped dough onto a cookie sheet and cover for 10 minutes.
6. Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Drop 2 or 3 bagels at a time into the boiling water for about 45 seconds, turning each once.
7. Drain cooked bagels on a wire rack. Mix egg white and water; brush tops with egg white mixture and top with optional toppings, if using. Place bagels on greased baking sheets.
8. Bake at 350 degrees for 35 minutes, Bagels will be lightly browned and shiny.
I don't really follow directions for dough. Just do what you feel makes it work best for you.


----------



## expatgirl

Thank you so much, SuzieQ----I will try this sometime this weekend!  It sounds very easy and I'm very familiar with bread making and not afraid of tackling it.  You're a doll to take the time to write all of this down--I know how much trouble it is....Thanks again!!


----------



## passioncook

suziquzie said:


> just out of the oven. Not sure where #10 went.....


 
Oh my heavens!!!!!!!!  Look at those!!!!!!  They look perfect.  If I can get my kids to nap decent today, I am soooo trying those!!


----------



## passioncook

OK so I made them! They just got out of the oven. So they aren't as pretty as Suzi's, but hey, it was my first effort! We're going to have brats with them tonight. 

I had a bit of a time shaping them - but that whole rolling and pinching thing just doesn't work for me usually. I pinch, but then the seams come apart. 

I did just now find this website which has a different method of shaping, I may try it next time. 

bakingsheet: Cooking School: Hot Dog Buns

But the ones I just made are very good tastewise. I now have 4 instead of 5! (I halved the recipe) lol

ETA:  Can someone help me on uploading pics?  Does photobucket work?  I tried to upload from there and it was a no go.


----------



## suziquzie

the pinching took me awhile too. you gotta pinch the crap out of it, remember, you wont hurt them!


----------



## Adillo303

Made them last night. Used them for Sausage, peppers & Onions, open faced. DW said they were the best hotdog buns she ever ate.


----------



## JoeV

*Oops!*

Well, as usual, experience is the best teacher with me. I made up my dough, let it raise, knocked it down and divided it into 2 oz portions, rolled ups some 6" long hot dog buns and a mess of hamburger buns, then let them proof while I went to the store. Upon my return, I was thrilled at how nicely they looked..nice and fluffy, smooth on the tops, nicely touching each other in the pan. Then came the disaster... I failed to grease the plastic wrap that I used to cover everything.  That Saran Wrap was stuck to the top of every single hamburger bun and hot dog roll. No matter how gingerly i tried, it was  not releasing its death grip on the dough, and every roll collapsed  as I tried to salvage as much dough as possible. 

I poured a glass of wine (for medicinal purposes only) and let the remnants attempt to raise for another 30 minutes, but the damage was already done, and was not reversible since everything was sitting on a nice bed of corn meal.

So, I just popped them in the oven and watched to see what would happen. As they were ready to come out, my son walked in the door with 'hungry' in his eyes. Out they came and he asked "_why did you make bread sticks?_" Following a quick explanation, he said to grab a stick of butter and coat the tops while they're hot. He then followed behind me with garlic powder and Parmesan cheese. He then grabbed some leftover homemade spaghetti sauce from the fridge, heated it in the nuke, and pronounced my disaster to be fine bread sticks for dipping!







The hamburger buns, on the other hand, did not fare so well. I lost my cool trying to remove the Saran wrap, and just chucked the last four dough forms. What the balance of the dough turned into were "seasoned bread discs" to be used sometime down the road to sop up something runny like eggs or stew or something.






All I can say is " I darn sure won't do _THAT_ again!" LOL At least it's all edible. 

I really believe we need to laugh at ourselves. Life's to short to take it seriously. Back to the KA mixer.

Joe


----------



## Adillo303

Joe - I definately believe in laughing at myself. - I have an ace in the hole, my two labs take care of the stuff that I won't serve. They'll eat anything, except celery.

If you used the All Recipies recipie, there is no rise and punch. It's mix shape 35 mins on the pan and bake.

Burger or Hot Dog Buns - Allrecipes

HTH

AC


----------



## pacanis

Those bread sticks look better than Olive Garden, Joe! Because they were home made 
Hopefully your lesson will stick in my mind like dough to plastic wrap  and let me remember to get out the Crisco spray when I make these.

Good post. Nice pics.


----------



## expatgirl

Gee, I wished that my son would follow me around fixing culinary disasters-------but they looked very good just the same..........


----------



## suziquzie

I'd get out the melted butter and garlic powder on those bad boys! 
YUM!


----------



## JoeV

Adillo303 said:


> Joe - I definately believe in laughing at myself. - I have an ace in the hole, my two labs take care of the stuff that I won't serve. They'll eat anything, except celery.
> 
> If you used the All Recipies recipie, there is no rise and punch. It's mix shape 35 mins on the pan and bake.
> 
> 
> 
> HTH
> 
> AC



I used my tried & true recipe from KitchenAid, so I had about 3 hours invested in this little educational experience. The next try will be with the recipe from Allrecipes... I already have it printed out and in my recipe binder.

Joe


----------



## AMSeccia

Hey Joe, those look good enough to stuff a hot dog in to me ... and even better as breadsticks!  The discs would have been used too, even if as a fancy "sub" bun.  I think they're gorgeous, but understand your frustration (and laughter) and am glad your son made the best of it too.  What a great lesson (for him).  Things don't always turn out the way we plan, but that doesn't mean all is lost!  

Good job ... I gotta get with it and make those allrecipes buns so I know what all the fuss is about!


----------



## expatgirl

It's not that the Allrecipes recipe is "exceptional" it's just that it's one of the few out there and it's very good---lots of recipes of hamburger buns  on the internet, however.....Allrecipes  also tells you how to roll them out which I didn't have a clue about and please if anybody finds a blockbuster recipe in the meantime let us at DC know


----------



## JoeV

Following yesterday's 'deflating' experience, I bagged everything up and put it in the freezer. I stopped home for lunch and pulled two of the deflated hamburger buns from the feezer, gave then 20 seconds in the nuke, and made a couple of skinny salami samiches. OMG, are they ever tasty, in spite of their ugliness. That little bit of garlic powder, oregano and grated Parmesan just put these babies over the top.

Lesson to be learned from this is to not throw away your ugly failures. A little seasonings will cover a multitude of sins.

Now I have an idea of what to do with the next batch of buns I try to make.

Joe


----------



## SixSix210

lol. funny story Joe, and NICE SAVE.  I laugh at myself ALOT.  I have to, otherwise they'd find me in the nut house way to soon.


----------



## Dina

Does the bun recipe need to have potato flakes or can I do a regular yeast bread dough?


----------



## JoeV

Dina said:


> Does the bun recipe need to have potato flakes or can I do a regular yeast bread dough?


As far as I know, any bread dough will work. Use whatever you like the best, and keep experimenting with new recipes to see how you like them.

Joe


----------



## JoeV

Ok, yesterday's disaster/resurrection was actually a 2-part fiasco. I started out trying to make hot dog and hamburger buns, but I also mixed up a recipe for "_Refrigerator Dough For Quick Crusty Hard Rolls_" that I downloaded from the King Arthur website. You'll have to look it up on thier website, because I CAN'T POST LINKS UNTIL I GROW UP! At 57 I thought I would get a little more leeway than that. Hmmmm... you folks must have had problems in the past to invoke a 20 post rule. Whatever...

It's a 24-hour dough using only 1/2t of instant yeast, and it tastes just fine. The rolls and buns came out just ok, but I was expecting them to raise a lot more than they did, and there was virtually no oven spring. Yesterday's dough (pre disaster) had almost twice the rise of this recipe, and I even let these raise for 1-1/2 hours, and I did it in the oven with a pot of boiling hot water in the bottom of the oven compartment. All I got was a so-so rise with a bunch of holes in the surface.

They have a nice crunchy texture to them, but don't look for a big rise. We'll be eating them tonight with some natural casing weiners and baked beans. Here's what they looked like pre & post baked:












Here are a couple of bonus pictures of a great kitchen I just finished installing Madiera Gold granite countertops in, along with new stainless steel appliances and range hood. She's excited to start cooking with her new tops and toys. 






Here's her Franke sink with the grating system..to die for! Not for the light of pocket book.







Joe


----------



## expatgirl

What a beautiful kitchen-----you did yourself proud, JV!!!

As for your dough I think that you need to start over again with NEW yeast----even if the package says it's not expired yet.  The quickest way to tell if your yeast is active is to "proof it".  This can be done by filling a  tall glass with  1/4 cup warm water (not hot) mixed with a teaspoon of sugar.  Pour the yeast on top and gently stir in---I use a chopstick.  Cover with Saran wrap and place in a warm place for 15 minutes.  If your yeast is active (good) it will have bubbled and made a foamy top---if not then it's not good and your bread won't rise like it's supposed to or not at all.  I keep my yeast in the fridge to prolong its life.  Then add the yeast sponge to your recipe minus the 1/4 liquid from the rest of your liquid ingredients.  In other words if the recipe calls for 1 cup of milk then add 3/4 milk, etc.

As for the postings----you will be at 25000 in no time and not even realize it.  If you really want to rack up fast then play the online games that DC has "Answer a Question  with a Question", "Food Game", etc., they're fun with fun people......Warning this site is addicting.....


----------



## JoeV

expatgirl,

Thanks for your compliment. I enjoy doing remodeling projects for people that are fun to work with, and they usually get freebies thrown in just because they treat me decently. Since I own the business, I refuse to work for mean people or people who are poop heads. Life's too short to spend any of it being miserable. Some might say that money is money, but I think we need to live life to the fullest each and every day, and that does not allow for any time working with dorks. I'm not wealthy, just picky.

I don't think the yeast is bad, because it came from a jar that I made a successful recipe with the same day. It was a refrigerator dough (first time making it) that I probably did something incorrectly with. I've only been making bread for about a month, so most recipes that are new to me sometimes need a bit of tweeking in the execution of them. Fortunately, everything to date has been edible, so I can eat my mistakes.   Urp!

Time to get to the paperwork. It's tax time and I need to get it done today.

Joe


----------



## expatgirl

let's see-------it's April what???????????

Gee, I wished that you lived in the Houston area (well, you probably don't, however) as we are eventually going to have to remodel our kitchen-----it's only 20 years old with the original oven......replaced the range 8  years ago with a flattop------best idea ever.. and you make bread, too?  Now I'm impressed.......


----------



## AMSeccia

Joe, if you come remodel my kitchen I will be so nice to you FOREVER that you will feed me to the bees!


----------



## JoeV

LOL, I always get these great offers to work for food. They're tempting, but DW doesn't like the idea of me not bringing home the bacon. Sorry, but I'll have to pass. Houston's too hot, but I could be tempted to go to Wisconsin, especially if there's some fly fishing involved. You have a bazillion lakes up there and they're all loaded with good eating fishies. I mainly fish catch & release, but I do like to eat walleye, perch and bluegills. I even have a few simple recipes for them.

Joe


----------



## JoeV

Finally! I knew if I slowed down and followed the directions I would eventually get a nice end product. I mixed up a batch of the Basic White Bread dough from the Kitchenaid book (no copyright, so I'll post it at the end here) because this recipe has been good to me. Following a 1-hour proof in the oven, I divided up the dough and weighed out 2-1/2 oz portions of dough for the hot dog buns. I rolled them with a rolling pin into a 4"x6"ish rectangle, then rolled them up, pinched the seams and put them on a tray with parchment paper and corn meal. I then rolled out the remaining dough to about 3/8" thick, and took a 3" diameter drinking glass, floured the rim, and cut out discs for the hamburger buns. Surprisingly, these also weighed around 2-1/2 oz each (ish). I proofed the whole batch for another hour, then cooked each pan individually at 400 F for 15 minutes. According to the thermometer they were at 200 F, and looked pretty good to me as far as color.I put them on an open rack and brushed the tops with a bit of butter. Here are the progress shots followed by the recipe. BTW, this recipe makes two loaves of bread or 18 rolls (your choice of configuration). I also convert my volume measurements for flour into weight to maintain consistency with my recipes. This batch was made with Bob's Red Mill unbleached white flour for bread.

Here are the hamburger bun cutouts following proofing:






... the hot dog buns following proofing...






...the finished burger buns...






... and finally the finished hot dog rolls.






Here's the recipe:

Basic White Bread Recipe From KitchenAid Mixer recipe book

2 hours | 1 hour prep | 2 loaves or 18 ea. 2-1/2oz rolls

*Ingredients:*
1/2     cup milk
3     tablespoons sugar
2     teaspoons salt
3     tablespoons butter or margarine
2 (1/4     ounce) packages dry active yeast
1 1/2     cups warm water (105F to 115F)
5-6 (29 oz.) cups all-purpose flour (I use bread flour)

   1. Combine milk, sugar, salt, and butter in small saucepan. Heat over low heat until butter melts and sugar dissolves. Cool to lukewarm.
   2. Dissolve yeast in warm water in warmed bowl. Add lukewarm milk mixture and 4 1/2 cups (22 oz.)flour. Attach bowl and dough hook. Turn to speed 2 and mix 1 minute. Continuing on speed 2, add remaining flour, 1/2 cup (3 oz.) at a time, until dough clings to hook and cleans side of bowl. Knead on speed 2 for 2 minutes longer, or until dough is smooth and elastic. Dough will be slightly sticky to the touch.
   3. Place in a greased bowl, turning to grease top. Cover; let rise in warm place, free from draft, until doubled in bulk, about an hour.
   4. Punch dough down and divide in half. Shape each half into a loaf and place in a greased 8 1/2 x 4 1/2 x 2 1/2-inch loaf pan. ( 2-1/2 oz portion of dough for each hot dog roll or hamburger bun) Cover; let rise in warm place, free from draft, until doubled in bulk, about 1 hour.
   5. Bake at 400 degrees F for 30 minutes (15 minutes for rolls). Remove from pans immediately and cool on wire racks.


Joe


----------



## passioncook

Nice job Joe!  

I just made some last night with KA's recipe, I found it here:  bakingsheet: Cooking School: Hot Dog Buns

And I have to say that I really liked her method of rolling the buns, folding the left and right sides of the rectangle in to meet in the middle, then folding the top and bottom to the center.  It eliminated most of the pinching that I'm apparently not so good at.


----------



## AMSeccia

Joe, I am drooling over that kitchen, and same basic layout as I have (only she has waaaaaaaaaaaay more space)!  I take it from the difference in counter materials that the gold one isn't your home?  What makes that sink so pricey?  Love the size!

DW is welcome to come here too.  The more the merrier!  I am not sure about the fly fishing here, most people I know head for the streams in upper Michigan.

Those buns look pretty inviting, especially with that buttery gloss!


----------



## expatgirl

Wow........Mrs. Buttercrust has a run for her money........


----------



## pacanis

Very nice, Joe


----------



## expatgirl

JoeV said:


> LOL, I always get these great offers to work for food. They're tempting, but DW doesn't like the idea of me not bringing home the bacon. Sorry, but I'll have to pass. Houston's too hot, but I could be tempted to go to Wisconsin, especially if there's some fly fishing involved. You have a bazillion lakes up there and they're all loaded with good eating fishies. I mainly fish catch & release, but I do like to eat walleye, perch and bluegills. I even have a few simple recipes for them.
> 
> Joe



Now if you love fishing my brother in law can take you to Corpus Christi and you can flounder all you want as well as catch sal****er trout and redfish....YUM!!


----------



## expatgirl

no idea as to  why "water" was blocked out, does anyone else?


----------



## suziquzie

maybe the powers that be only like fresh water fish?


----------



## expatgirl

I don't know, SQ, go figure, most of time when a group of letters are blocked out you can bop yourself on the head and say "Ok, I understand, but this ***** I don't........


----------



## expatgirl

unless..........oh, no I can't believe it.........


----------



## suziquzie

me ***** neither!


----------



## Adillo303

Look closely, there is a t in front of water. That makes an obscenity.


----------



## JoeV

Not a problem if it's two words... salt water. I guess the software reads into every word just looking for problems. Kind of reminds me of my late mother-in-law. Gosh, all we're trying to do is make some food, not upset people with off color language.


----------



## suziquzie

wierd. 
well at least now we know we can talk about flounder again!


----------



## AMSeccia

racey forum, lol!


----------



## JoeV

AMSeccia said:


> Joe, I am drooling over that kitchen, and same basic layout as I have (only she has waaaaaaaaaaaay more space)!  I take it from the difference in counter materials that the gold one isn't your home?  What makes that sink so pricey?  Love the size!



There are only two manufacturers making that multi-level sink with the shelf system, which is why it's so expensive. The Franke sink in the picture, complete with upper and lower grates, retails for $1,375.00. Cha-Ching!

The gold granite is in a customer's home, and is the highest price point granite they could buy (grade 5). Here's my kitchen (Grade 2):







... and here's my 10" deep sink ($348 at Lowes) with Kohler faucet:






We like the double bowl sink instead of the single bowl, and we really don't need the shelf system. I'm not sure why anyone needs it, but I sell them what they WANT, not necessarily what they need. Often my customers have seen something in someone else's home or a magazine or on TV, and they want one for their own.

I buy good things that will last for us, but we certainly don't need the most expensive. We like to take the extra money and go on decent vacations.

Joe


----------



## AMSeccia

So nice!  I am hoping to update/remodel next winter.  I may be tapping your expertise (or inviting you to dinner)!

$1350 for a sink is waaaayy rich for my blood, and I was wondering the rationale behind the stepped grid.  

Thanks for sharing.  It looks like you have a beautiful home.


----------



## expatgirl

Don't tell me this kitchen is in Houston, TX.......it's almost the exact replica of ours....if I was home I'd send you the picture and you could judge for yourself.......it was a Perry Home built in the early 90's......oooooooh this is too eeerie......


----------



## expatgirl

What's scary is that I have the same oak dining room furniture........Ethan Allen........


----------



## expatgirl

If you tell me that your pantry is located to the right of the refrigerator then I know we have the same kitchen.........only yours is prettier.......mine is 20 years older


----------



## JoeV

expatgirl said:


> If you tell me that your pantry is located to the right of the refrigerator then I know we have the same kitchen.........only yours is prettier.......mine is 20 years older



Do you mean like this?






It's the basic center hall colonial configuration that's been around since Lassie was a pup. We built ours in '92, and we opted to make the kitchen larger by decreasing the the size of the dining room which is behind the refrigerator wall. We renovated the kitchen last year with the oak floor, new light fixture above the island, new ice box,  new door and drawer hardware and granite counters. This year we're shopping for the new dishwasher and range. The most used part of the kitchen is the 3' x 6' island, and it's where everyone gathers when we have family or friends over.

BTW, DW would KILL me if she knew I posted pictures of her kitchen when it was messy. Don't tell her I did this... PLEASE!?!?

Joe


----------



## expatgirl

My lips are sealed............I'm the same way.......at least you're thinking about her.......my dining room would be thru your door to the right........and it's big enough to accomodate a table, hutch, buffet, and a curio cabinet.....it's a good size.......thanks so much for sharing......are you sure you don't want to move to Houston??? Hahaha...


----------



## expatgirl

I really didn't answer you question did I?  Yessssssssssss.....and my pantry looks just like yours.....and ya'all's is NOT messy like mine.......the only big difference is that I don't have foldable doors and I have spice shelves screwed into the pantry door which are packed........


----------



## suziquzie

That kitchen's a mess???
He hasn't seen the pic of my living room yet has he.....


----------



## pacanis

I think I'm lost.
Is this the hot dog bun topic?

You could at least move your cooling rack around to get it in the different pics, Joe 
Nice kitchen!


----------



## expatgirl

he didn't say that it was legos-Lassie's kitchen.....hahaha!!!


----------



## expatgirl

pacanis said:


> I think I'm lost.
> Is this the hot dog bun topic?
> 
> You could at least move your cooling rack around to get it in the different pics, Joe
> Nice kitchen!



come on, Pacanis, be nice......do you have any hot dog bun recipes to share?  Just kidding.........


----------



## expatgirl

never mind, you said that you were with your accountant paying taxes all day.......you have a right to feel growly..........


----------



## Adillo303

My stepson and his girlfriend made an unexpected visit this weekend. I had wanted to do stuffed trout for dinner, but thye came early and said "Burgers would be fine". I need an emergency order of buns. I rolled out the trusty allrecipies recipie and started in. I need a quick rise, so I set my oven as los as it would go (170). When it came up to temp, I shut it off and put the buns in there and left the door ajar. Badabing! 30 minutes later we bere baking buns. 

I ground a 50 / 50 mix of round and chuck cubes. Best burgers I have ever had. Clean fresh taste and not heavy in the stomach after. THis is a simple and great recipie.

DW is getting spoiled with all the baking, I've been barred from the bread aisle at the gorcery store.


----------



## suziquzie

Did you get your instant yeast yet Adillo or did you use the plain 'ol proofing yeast?
Just curious how that works for these.


----------



## Adillo303

I have in hand 1# of Red Star active dry yeast. I guess that I am old fassion. I still like to proof the yeast and go that way. I am however using up what I had on hand of Fleishmans, before I open the Red Star.


----------



## JoeV

Well, it's been awhile since anyone posted to this thread, so I'll add my two cents and two pics. I made a batch of rolls and buns with the KitchenAid basic white bread recipe, and I really like the way they turned out compared to my first disaster (no oil on the plastic wrap) and the subsequent batch with a different recipe that came out looking all pasty white with craters in the crust. The rise was minimal, probably due to the expensive yeast. Here are the latest (and best so far) rolls/buns. All are 3-1/2 oz.












I'm now using the 1# package of SAF Instant Yeast (cost a whopping $2.16 per pound), and Bob's Red Mill bread flour. My recipe has also been converted to volume, and every batch comes out the same.'''

Joe


----------



## LadyCook61

Rolls look good, Joe.  How long did you bake them in the oven?


----------



## JoeV

LadyCook61 said:


> Rolls look good, Joe.  How long did you bake them in the oven?



These were in the oven about 22 minutes on 400 degrees F. I set the timer for 20 minutes and then look at them thru the door. I let them in a bit longer so I could get more color. I also misted them with water just before putting them in the oven, and it gave the crust just a little extra texture. Not like Kaiser rolls, but not dead soft either.


----------



## LadyCook61

JoeV said:


> These were in the oven about 22 minutes on 400 degrees F. I set the timer for 20 minutes and then look at them thru the door. I let them in a bit longer so I could get more color. I also misted them with water just before putting them in the oven, and it gave the crust just a little extra texture. Not like Kaiser rolls, but not dead soft either.


thanks for the reply. I couldn't find my KitchenAid manual for the bread recipe, had to look online for a recipe, hopefully it is the right one . I would like to make rolls.  I have a KitchenAid cookbook and white sandwich bread is not in it .


----------



## suziquzie

I had a thought yesterday after reading the "what is white flour" thread. 
My hot dog buns are good but still pretty dense. 
Would it work or make them any lighter to try making them with cake flour..... having a bit less gluten?
Thoughts?


----------



## quicksilver

_  *In the "early summer 2008" King Arthur Flour baker's catalogue, page 19, item 7, item # 5658, called New England Bun Pan.*_
*Description:  Perfect for vertically sliced buns for hotdogs, chicken salad, and all kinds of stuffed sandwiches. 15  1/2" X 6  1/2". Makes 10 buns. Recipe included.   $39.95*
** 
*Beautiful picture too.*


----------

